# For a lot of people, including me, the internet can be a big waste of time and life.



## (onvacation) (Aug 29, 2012)

If you don’t have a life, don’t try to have, fulfill, gain or sustain one on the internet. It doesn't work that way. So shut down your computer and go do the things you want and need in your life. Lest you spend too much time here rotting in old memories, negative thoughts, or unnecessary ones.

The friends that you make will know you for you. And if you have no friends now, no big deal. Worry about your life first. When you do your life and do you, things should happen without a second thought.

Sure life is scary, hard and often filled with disappointments – It is for everyone. But you’ll never achieve anything you wanted by staying still. Before you know it life will have passed you by, and you’ll have not what you hoped for yourself. It’s easy to waste away like this.

It’s all good and fine to 'dabble' here for a while, but if months turn into years, you’re online most days, and your life is lacking and not in working order, you know you've been too long, and it’s not helping you.

Okay, you've explored yourself: now it’s time to move on.




I’m talking about myself. But if you feel like me and think this is true for you too, then let's change it.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

well said. so true


----------



## tobi08 (Dec 29, 2008)

I wonder what people in the 80s or 70s did when they had social anxiety.
My father has SA and as far as i know he read a lot of newspapers but he still got out most weekends..

its hard to break that habbit. I think decreasing you internet addiction is a first step instead of cutting it off completely.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

You're right. This is my goal for the rest of the year, to reduce my time spent on line and replace it with other things. I'd like to get to a point where I spent an hour or two per week online.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

I feel the same too.

Cutting cold turkey would probably be easier for me. Sometimes in the past my mum used to cut my internet for long periods of time and when i got the ability to go on the net again, i didn't know what to do and got bored and left quickly.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I currently feel the opposite. I feel like real life got too scary for a while there, so I have to get away for a bit. I will go back to real life. I have to. But I need a break...


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

I dont know what the hell your supposed to do out there. Just stand around watching people drink medical anti-septic and laughing at things that arent funny while annoying loud music makes it impossible to socialize anyway?
idk, I prefer the internet! I cant stand people out there! 
Its just about choosing the right sites. I met my gf on the net and met all my current friends. All the most successful outings were from sites like meetup.com
Of course I did eventually did go out and meet them, but the internet was a very necessary stepping stone and not a waste of time.
I tried simply going out without internet usage and it was just me standing around and lots of people looking at me awkwardly. They had all made friends elsewhere and came as a group and really had no interest in adding to their group.

but then again, the whole "drinking large amounts of anti-infectant to be social" doesnt really do anything to my brain to make me all confident and sociable with strangers, but if you can get that to work for you, then by all means go ahead


----------

